

Powerful New Amazon EC2 Boot Features - werner
http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2009/12/amazon_ec2_boot_from_ebs.html

======
justinsb
And so EC2 repents for another one of their design mistakes... finally fixing
the problem that storage isn't persistent. Maybe we can look forward to EC2
one day becoming a standard Virtual Private Server environment!

~~~
elliottkember
They'll have to lower their prices a bit first!

~~~
jokull
!

------
docmach
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=974089> has a direct link to the news at
[http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2009/12/new-amazon-ec2-feature-
bo...](http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2009/12/new-amazon-ec2-feature-boot-from-
elastic-block-store.html) .

~~~
dmv
It is somewhat notable that _this_ entry was written (and submitted) by the
CTO of the company in question.

~~~
felixmar
I don't think it is useful to bring attention to that. Hacker News readers
familiar with AWS will recognize the name. A certain amount of pseudo-
anonymity may encourage people like him to post more on HN.

------
rbranson
People have been doing this using the Linux kernel's root pivot functionality.
While it might be a bit more copious as you've got to launch the instance,
wait for it to come up, then attach the EBS, it's not that much more
complicated.

------
drcode
Can't believe it took them so long to implement a feature that is so obviously
useful.

